

INTP Engineers: what have you've learnt over the years that made you better? - baccheion

Coding style, lines in a function, things that speed up development time, best practices, patterns, approaches to solving a problem, best practices to ignore, things not to do, things that haven&#x27;t worked, gotchas that resulted in wasted time, when to live with lower software quality to get something released, working well on a team, etc.
======
husamia
be humble and respect yourself

